

Ways Your Startup Needs To Be Getting Customers - jasonlbaptiste
http://jasonlbaptiste.com/startups/distribution-distribution-distribution#

======
yurylifshits
Another channel is franchising: TEDx, Yahoo! Japan (operated by Softbank),
Yahoo! China (operated by Alibaba).

Franchising is especially important for global expansion.

------
coreyrecvlohe
Great post, truly a comprehensive list of all the differing strategies
commonly available to startups and establishments alike. Looking forward to
"Metrics Every Startup Should Know."

------
jasonlbaptiste
There's probably stuff I missed and it's a basic overview too. Share other
customer acquisition methods, hopefully unusual ones too that worked here.

------
Detrus
Typo: "Another method might include putting together infographics and white
papers that also educate your prospective customers with education."

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
That sounds like an awesome Bushism:

"Educate your customers with education."

Changed. Thank you.

------
jonathanjaeger
When you are starting out small or if you're still testing a public beta,
having discussions with your most passionate (or frustrated) customers can
often end up turning others into brand advocates. Show that you care and
others will be impressed with your product regardless off the temporary
shortcomings.

------
yurylifshits
Yet another channel is to recruit evangelists from your most passionate users.
Microsoft did a great job with their Microsoft MVP program.

<http://mvp.support.microsoft.com/>

------
alain94040
I still love this quote from the article:

 _Another more grandiose way of going about things is throwing your own
conference. Alain from Fair Software did this with Founder’s Conference_

Especially the "grandiose" part :-)

------
yurylifshits
And another one: flyers, posters, t-shirts and souvenirs

------
jeffreymcmanus
Item 1 is public relations? Yeah, probably not.

